# As I age



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some things are getting bigger, but others are getting smaller.

Link


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they do say that as some things get bigger you cannot see those that get smaller.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> they do say that as some things get bigger you cannot see those that get smaller.>>
> 
> cabby


I was only saying to Liz this morning, I could paint it red and green, put bloody LED lights on it and still need a damned mirror.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Last year had Australian visitors at my sister's house in France. Friends for more than 50 years. We were discussing the same topic around the dinner table after copious quantities of food and wine. Pal 1, who shall remain nameless, informed us that he'd shrunk 3". Well just as well the walls of the house are 2 feet thick, or the whole village would have been round to check out the cause of the hysteria.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Ithought he was talking about the Christmas tree 


????WHAT

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to take more water with it Sandra>


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've had to give up my daily swim down at West Bay.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why is the tide out.>>

cabby

get me a cab quick.00


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> I've had to give up my daily swim down at West Bay.


Surely your not searching for it in the freezing water Drew ???

Sandra


----------

